# Too close to the light



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

Whats up guys, I let these plants get too close to the light and the tops were burned.  Is there any way to recover these tops or whole plant for that matter?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

You cooked em. the whole plant should survive. just grow it out. but once those leaves get cooked there dead they won't be green again. I've done it before too. flippin huge flowering stretch right into the light, but the plant went on and made some great bud for me.


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks Mutt for the support.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> thanks Mutt for the support.


*Whats up tallslim. IMO i would remove any and all of the dead leaves. This way your plant can concentrate on the good leaves. It will almost be like topping your plant. *


----------

